# The Boxxer from Odis!



## Rob Fisher

Odis design is happy to officially announce;


The BOXXER!
A revolutionary aftermarket component for Billet Box® devices, providing the full functionality and airflow of a traditional RDTA in a compact and functional package!

This atomizer was designed with one objective in mind: To make the phenomenally convenient Billet Box® device capable of high-quality vapor and flavor production for Direct Lung vapers everywhere! By combining the functions of a conventional boro tank and bridge into a precision engineered package, Odis has eliminated all the restrictions and hassles of conventional Billet Box® setups.

Our Boxxer takes the performance of the billet to all new heights while providing the easiest building and setup;

- Silicone Gasket sealed, leak-proof tank

- Genesis style wicking layout! Fitting large 3MM ID coils and maximum air to deliver UNPARALLELED vapor and flavor!

All CNC Stainless Steel 304L construction is corrosion resistant with clear polycarbonate viewing lens. The Boxxer is the first of its kind and a serious GAME CHANGER !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Ooh, this is exciting !
Very interesting @Rob Fisher 

So it does away with the Boro tank? But has its own sort of tank?
I want to understand more how this works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Ooh, this is exciting !
> Very interesting @Rob Fisher
> 
> So it does away with the Boro tank? But has its own sort of tank?
> I want to understand more how this works



Yes it replaces the Boro completely. It's an RDTA that fits in the boro hole!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

I like it @Rob Fisher , where can one source? I see @BigGuy is chilling with one as well. What is your thoughts? Better flavour than the Exocet and Insider? Enjoy her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> I like it @Rob Fisher , where can one source? I see @BigGuy is chilling with one as well. What is your thoughts? Better flavour than the Exocet and Insider? Enjoy her.



@Petrus they will be available in 6-7 weeks. @BigGuy is testing my PROTOTYPE because @Sir Vape are representing Odis in SA and they will certainly be one of the first retail shops in the world getting stock!

This is a complete GAME CHANGER for the BB it's a fully fledged RDTA that fits in the BB!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> @Petrus they will be available in 6-7 weeks. @BigGuy is testing my PROTOTYPE because @Sir Vape are representing Odis in SA and they will certainly be one of the first retail shops in the world getting stock!
> 
> This is a complete GAME CHANGER for the BB it's a fully fledged RDTA that fits in the BB!


Thanks Skipper. Sounds to me I must get my F5 key lubricated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

I really like my BB's to bits. I don't leave my house with at least 2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Odis design is happy to officially announce;
> View attachment 145586
> 
> The BOXXER!
> A revolutionary aftermarket component for Billet Box® devices, providing the full functionality and airflow of a traditional RDTA in a compact and functional package!
> 
> This atomizer was designed with one objective in mind: To make the phenomenally convenient Billet Box® device capable of high-quality vapor and flavor production for Direct Lung vapers everywhere! By combining the functions of a conventional boro tank and bridge into a precision engineered package, Odis has eliminated all the restrictions and hassles of conventional Billet Box® setups.
> 
> Our Boxxer takes the performance of the billet to all new heights while providing the easiest building and setup;
> 
> - Silicone Gasket sealed, leak-proof tank
> 
> - Genesis style wicking layout! Fitting large 3MM ID coils and maximum air to deliver UNPARALLELED vapor and flavor!
> 
> All CNC Stainless Steel 304L construction is corrosion resistant with clear polycarbonate viewing lens. The Boxxer is the first of its kind and a serious GAME CHANGER !!!
> View attachment 145583
> View attachment 145584
> View attachment 145585



Looks really awesome. Time for another BB.

Am I the only one that's bothered by that one battery thats got no wrapped on it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Looks really awesome. Time for another BB.
> 
> Am I the only one that's bothered by that one battery thats got no wrapped on it?



Maybe its a clear wrapper?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Looks really awesome. Time for another BB.
> 
> Am I the only one that's bothered by that one battery thats got no wrapped on it?



Clear wrapper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Now this I have to have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

This is a must ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> Looks really awesome. Time for another BB.
> 
> Am I the only one that's bothered by that one battery thats got no wrapped on it?


I often get asked at vape shops why I'm not afraid to use naked batteries. 
I have a lot of clear wraps

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , I'm really curious to find out a bit more about how this Boxxer works. I'm sure the details will come out soon enough, but do you perhaps know the answers to the following:

Is that top part also covered? Looks like it in the photo
Do the wicks dangle down into the tank part? 
What's the tank capacity compared to say a Boro with Exocet? (does it hold more or less juice?)
How does one fire the coil when building? Is it easier than the schlepp one has to do with the Boro/Exo where you have to disassemble everything and then find a mod that will catch the Exo threads?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

@Silver some answers.
1. yes the top part has a cover on it which comes off when you remove it from BB
2. ITs a RDTA wicks hang into cavity.
3. Have not measured but its about 4ml.
4. It comes with a fireing stand that screws onto a regulated mod that can fire the coil. it clips into this stand.

For anyone wanting one please check out or FB page.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , I'm really curious to find out a bit more about how this Boxxer works. I'm sure the details will come out soon enough, but do you perhaps know the answers to the following:
> 
> Is that top part also covered? Looks like it in the photo
> Do the wicks dangle down into the tank part?
> What's the tank capacity compared to say a Boro with Exocet? (does it hold more or less juice?)
> How does one fire the coil when building? Is it easier than the schlepp one has to do with the Boro/Exo where you have to disassemble everything and then find a mod that will catch the Exo threads?




Is that top part also covered? Looks like it in the photo
Yes it has a top cover.

Do the wicks dangle down into the tank part?
Yes they do...

What's the tank capacity compared to say a Boro with Exocet? (does it hold more or less juice?)
Probably about the same amount of juice. Haven't measured it but will do.

How does one fire the coil when building? Is it easier than the schlepp one has to do with the Boro/Exo where you have to disassemble everything and then find a mod that will catch the Exo threads?
IT comes with a cradle that will screw into a coilmaster or normal mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Looking realy exciting 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Subbed! Are we doing a GB ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Subbed! Are we doing a GB ?



@Sir Vape will be getting stock so no need for a group buy. They will be one of the first retailers in the world to get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you wanna make sure you get a Boxxer then X1 on the Facebook post on their FB page! https://www.facebook.com/groups/sirvapehighend/

They are going fast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Prototype came home after @BigGuy had put it through its paces. My BB is rocking at 42 watts with a 0.26Ω. I just love having airflow with the BB!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## skaap

hello everyone, just a question, currently on a Billet box boro, you slide it down and fill it. with the odis boxxer, how do you fill it with out removing the entrie boro? or is that how it works? remove the boro to fill?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

skaap said:


> hello everyone, just a question, currently on a Billet box boro, you slide it down and fill it. with the odis boxxer, how do you fill it with out removing the entrie boro? or is that how it works? remove the boro to fill?



You can do it either by removing it or using the fill port it has. It's made to fill while still in the BB. There is a screw cap at the bottle left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skaap

Rob Fisher said:


> You can do it either by removing it or using the fill port it has. It's made to fill while still in the BB. There is a screw cap at the bottle left.


 
perfect!

i was curious about the screw. makes a lot of sense! Thanks Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The retail version of the Boxxer arrived! Thanks @Sir Vape and @BigGuy! Beautiful finishing compared to the prototype! All coiled and wicked up and operational!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , does the boxxer require a special mod to fire the coil on like the exocet?
Or can it fire on any mod when you replacing the coil and need to pulse it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , does the boxxer require a special mod to fire the coil on like the exocet?
> Or can it fire on any mod when you replacing the coil and need to pulse it?



Hi Ho @Silver it comes with a little goodie it fits into for that. Have a close look at the pics and you will see it sits in the little cage thingy for firing and pulsing... then it comes out and goes into the BB!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Waiting (im)patiently for those first impressions @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Waiting (im)patiently for those first impressions @Rob Fisher



@Darth Vaper it's most certainly a game changer for the BB community! The vape is great and the quality of the finish is great! However, the retail version differs slightly from the prototype that we tested... on the prototype, there was a little lip around the deck and the retail version doesn't have that so if you don't wick it right it leaks out of the back through the seam between the cap and unit... I'm still playing with the retail version and I have found more wick helps... Still getting some leaking but with the wicking in the picture, it seems to be a lot better!

But as far as airflow is concerned it a real winner for those looking for a decent restricted DL vape.

The pic on the left gives an indication of the amount of wick used and the pic on the right is how it should be after tidying it up and moving it away from the posts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> @Darth Vaper it's most certainly a game changer for the BB community! The vape is great and the quality of the finish is great! However, the retail version differs slightly from the prototype that we tested... on the prototype, there was a little lip around the deck and the retail version doesn't have that so if you don't wick it right it leaks out of the back through the seam between the cap and unit... I'm still playing with the retail version and I have found more wick helps... Still getting some leaking but with the wicking in the picture, it seems to be a lot better!
> 
> But as far as airflow is concerned it a real winner for those looking for a decent restricted DL vape.
> 
> The pic on the left gives an indication of the amount of wick used and the pic on the right is how it should be after tidying it up and moving it away from the posts.
> View attachment 151727
> View attachment 151728



It leaks ???????

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> It leaks ???????



Yes... but Odis are working on a fix. More info when I wake up and catch up with the eight million posts worldwide!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## morras

Morning all

My boxxer is still waiting to be used the first time........any new on the fix for the leaking ?

I dont even want to take my out the packaging if it is going to leak on me , do all of them leak or just some ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Best bet until the fix arrives is to take a neatly cut piece of electrical tape and once you have put the boxxer together take the tape and seal off the two halves all the way around but not over the glass front. this will resolve the issue in the interim.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## morras

Any news on the leaking fix ? Have tried the electrical tape but it then wont fit in properly into the mod......at this stage mine is just
Laying in my cubbord.

Very sad considering the hype and the price of this tank , would love to use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> Any news on the leaking fix ? Have tried the electrical tape but it then wont fit in properly into the mod......at this stage mine is just
> Laying in my cubbord.
> 
> Very sad considering the hype and the price of this tank , would love to use it.



They are busy making the fix now... yes very sad... Not sure when they will ship the fix but rest assured I will let the world know as soon as I know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras

Thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Is anyone using their Boxxer and not having any leaking issues?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raphael G

Also keen to know. Seems like the Boxxer has been knocked out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Using a piece of plumber tape over the seal makes it leakproof... and I know that Odis have solved the issue and production of the fix has started... my guess is we will see the fix available in around 3 weeks or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

*FAIL of NOTE!!*
I can't understand how products like these (especially at this price point!) get released without thorough testing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> *FAIL of NOTE!!*
> I can't understand how products like these (especially at this price point!) get released without thorough testing...



100% it was rushed to market and they made a small change from the original prototype which wasn't tested!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Using a piece of plumber tape over the seal makes it leakproof... and I know that Odis have solved the issue and production of the fix has started... my guess is we will see the fix available in around 3 weeks or so.


Cause I love the look and idea of this thing plus to find an authentic Exocet or Flow is unbelievably impossible so this looks like a good option. 

Are you using yours with the tape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Paul33 said:


> Cause I love the look and idea of this thing plus to find an authentic Exocet or Flow is unbelievably impossible so this looks like a good option.
> 
> Are you using yours with the tape?


If you want a flow send me a pm  
I have 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Cause I love the look and idea of this thing plus to find an authentic Exocet or Flow is unbelievably impossible so this looks like a good option.
> 
> Are you using yours with the tape?



The Flow is still the bridge for me... but I am using the Boxxer occasionally... if you wick it a special way the leaking is really kept to a minimum... but my go to set up is still my army of Dvarw's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras

Morning


Any news on the fix for the boxxer ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Any news on the fix for the boxxer ?



We are hoping for news from Odis later tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras

Thanks Rob , does that mean that the fix you were testing turned out not to be a fix ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> Thanks Rob , does that mean that the fix you were testing turned out not to be a fix ?



Yes it was a fail...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Update from Odis on the Boxxer

Boxxer Update: We've been quiet while working towards finalizing the V2! This is a breakdown of how the revised Boxxer is designed, taking your feedback as priority while improving on every aspect of the atomizer! When we have concrete dates for you, we will make another announcement.

Most owners have filled out our Credit Form at www.odisdesign.com/pages/boxxer which is great news!
We will be processing your responses to issue store credits and to make sure we build enough units for those who want the V2 and the Flow (details coming soon) or are looking to purchase the RDTA for the first time.

Thanks for your patience and dedication, we continue to work for our customer's wishes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just an update on the Boxxer V2... the first prototypes have arrived in Canada and will be assembled and tested internally and then sent for beta testing... if all goes well then full production will begin!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Just an update on the Boxxer V2... the first prototypes have arrived in Canada and will be assembled and tested internally and then sent for beta testing... if all goes well then full production will begin!
> View attachment 160754


I’m definitely grabbing one of these when they get released. 

I missed the V1 for various reasons but I’m not missing out this time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just an update on the Boxxer! The final Prototype is on it's way to me for testing and if all is well they will go into production.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Just an update on the Boxxer! The final Prototype is on it's way to me for testing and if all is well they will go into production.
> View attachment 161808



Is that a juma BB?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Is that a juma BB?



Yes it is... belongs to one of the guys at Odis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Just an update on the Boxxer! The final Prototype is on it's way to me for testing and if all is well they will go into production.
> View attachment 161808



Thats awesome @Rob Fisher 
So glad they giving it to you to test - before going into production!
Looking forward to hearing more when you have checked it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing of the final Prototype begins!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tank refill number 3 and no sign of leaking or even condensation! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @Rob Fisher 
How many tankfuls are you going to do before you give it the official thumbs up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I want to use it for a few days and use and abuse it. But so far its spot on..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid

that BB tho!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> I want to use it for a few days and use and abuse it. But so far its spot one..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really really hope they got it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> I want to use it for a few days and use and abuse it. But so far its spot on..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boxxer still behaving itself @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Boxxer still behaving itself @Rob Fisher?



They want to make a tweak or two but the prototype I have is bloody perfect! I have tested it for 3 days solid and never have I ever had a boro slot so dry with no leaking and no condensation and to top it all awesome flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And here is the BB and Boxxer after 7 refills!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

This is great to hear @Rob Fisher 

I just hope the tweaks they make dont make it leak again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> They want to make a tweak or two but the prototype I have is bloody perfect! I have tested it for 3 days solid and never have I ever had a boro slot so dry with no leaking and no condensation and to top it all awesome flavour!
> View attachment 162094
> View attachment 162095
> View attachment 162096
> View attachment 162097
> View attachment 162098
> View attachment 162099
> View attachment 162100
> View attachment 162101
> View attachment 162102
> View attachment 162103
> View attachment 162104
> View attachment 162105
> View attachment 162106
> View attachment 162107


It also looks like they’ve removed the refilling screw thingy from the V1. 

Does this one just slide to refill like a normal boro?

Thanks for the feedback though, looks like this is going to be awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> This is great to hear @Rob Fisher
> 
> I just hope the tweaks they make dont make it leak again...


Yes that would suck so much @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> It also looks like they’ve removed the refilling screw thingy from the V1.
> 
> Does this one just slide to refill like a normal boro?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback though, looks like this is going to be awesome.



Yes @Paul33 you can fill it like normal without having to remove it from the BB! Winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @Paul33 you can fill it like normal without having to remove it from the BB! Winner!


Was the first thing I noticed. Soooo much better. 

Absolute winner on the complete lack of condensation and leaking as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rewicking after 3 days and 10 refills! Notice the slight condensation around the airflow and condensation plug but ZERO moisture in the boro slot! Winner!




Testing now with full-length tails as opposed to short tails I used last time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Good to hear @Rob Fisher 

Did yhave to tilt the device with the short tails to get it wicking properly?

The long tails must reduce the tank capacity quite a bit though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Good to hear @Rob Fisher
> 
> Did yhave to tilt the device with the short tails to get it wicking properly?
> 
> The long tails must reduce the tank capacity quite a bit though?



There is some discussion on the tail issue and they say there isn't much juice reduction with the longer tails because of the absorption... personally, I think the short tails work 100% fine and just holding the BB and Vaping is enough to keep the wicks wet... the first three days of test I had short wicks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

I am sooo interested n having one of these bad boys. I find myself running Aspire bridge just to get away from the leaking every now and then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> I am sooo interested n having one of these bad boys. I find myself surring Aspire bridge just to get away from the leaking every now and then



@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn it's not too long now... final finishing touches being done...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn it's not too long now... final finishing touches being done...


Will the v2 be available for non v1 purchases?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Will the v2 be available for non v1 purchases?



Yes it will be @Christos! I guess the V1 peeps will get first but I'm sure there will be enough to go around... plus you have CONTACTS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## morras

Hi all

Any news ? 

Feels like ages since we got it and still just laying around

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

I soooooo want one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Boxxer is pretty much ready... but they need to finalize the Flow V2 so they can send both at the same time as per the deal they made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boxxer V2 final test version! Chicken Dinner! Shouldn't be long now... it's perfect!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Boxxer V2 final test version! Chicken Dinner! Shouldn't be long now... it's perfect!
> View attachment 168918


Wow but it looks awesome. 

Hopefully I’ve won the lotto or find a buyer for my kidney by them cause this I want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Boxxer V2 final test version! Chicken Dinner! Shouldn't be long now... it's perfect!
> View attachment 168918


Any idea on the price point @Rob Fisher? Rough guess?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Any idea on the price point @Rob Fisher? Rough guess?



At a guess around the $100 mark.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> At a guess around the $100 mark.


That’s not too bad at all

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Boxxer V2 is ready for the world! 8 refills and the boro housing is dry! The flavour is awesome! Time to release the Boxxer V2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For interest sake I'm running a 2.5mm Ni80 Alien 3x29/38 Coil that is 0.43Ω and I'm firing it at 33 watts! My juice is Red Pill which is a Litchi, Berry Menthol juice and it's glorious! Airflow removed for max air! I am using short wick tails!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to release the Boxxer V2!



Like now or now now or just now?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Like now or now now or just now?



It will be just now... all the V1 owners will get first and then they will be available for everyone else!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> It will be just now... all the V1 owners will get first and then they will be available for everyone else!


Just now works


----------



## Rob Fisher

In an effort to try and get the Boxxer V2 to leak I vaped it solid for 2 days and many many refills and then left it on its side overnight. There was a slight build up of juice in the 510 goodie after the overnight on its side test but the boro was almost clear and there was a little condensation on the base of the boro slot but about a hundred times less than a conventional bridge! The back of the Boxxer V2 was 100% dry! So the Boxxer V2 is a Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That sounds great
Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> In an effort to try and get the Boxxer V2 to leak I vaped it solid for 2 days and many many refills and then left it on its side overnight. There was a slight build up of juice in the 510 goodie after the overnight on its side test but the boro was almost clear and there was a little condensation on the base of the boro slot but about a hundred times less than a conventional bridge! The back of the Boxxer V2 was 100% dry! So the Boxxer V2 is a Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 169382
> View attachment 169383
> View attachment 169384
> View attachment 169385


Sounds absolutely perfect now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## morras

Rob Fisher said:


> In an effort to try and get the Boxxer V2 to leak I vaped it solid for 2 days and many many refills and then left it on its side overnight. There was a slight build up of juice in the 510 goodie after the overnight on its side test but the boro was almost clear and there was a little condensation on the base of the boro slot but about a hundred times less than a conventional bridge! The back of the Boxxer V2 was 100% dry! So the Boxxer V2 is a Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 169382
> View attachment 169383
> View attachment 169384
> View attachment 169385


Hi Rob

Any news on this ? Hopefully not long , feels like ages since se got the not so lekker ones.......


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Any news on this ? Hopefully not long , feels like ages since se got the not so lekker ones.......



@morras I wish I knew for sure... but it can't be too long now because the beta test has gone well and we are just waiting for production now.


----------



## Genosmate

Has this thing been released https://www.odisdesign.com/products/boxxer-v2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Has this thing been released https://www.odisdesign.com/products/boxxer-v2



Not yet @Genosmate! 

But I spoke them yesterday and they are busily packaging them now so it should be too long...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

V2 PitStop! All clean... now to let it dry and then rewick and refill! The Boxxer flavour is outstanding! It's a special bridge!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> V2 PitStop! All clean... now to let it dry and then rewick and refill! The Boxxer flavour is outstanding! It's a special bridge!
> View attachment 182291


Do you still run the Fisher Aliens on them?


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Do you still run the Fisher Aliens on them?



Yes @CJB85 I sure do!


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @CJB85 I sure do!


Watching this one with great interest... I have an exocet (with some MTL Aliens from Smiley) in mine and the flavour is decent, but gets over-shadowed by the Kayfun and MavT.
I don't have the DNA version of the billet, so just a little worried about battery life if I chuck some bigger coils in there on a Boxxer.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Watching this one with great interest... I have an exocet (with some MTL Aliens from Smiley) in mine and the flavour is decent, but gets over-shadowed by the Kayfun and MavT.
> I don't have the DNA version of the billet, so just a little worried about battery life if I chuck some bigger coils in there on a Boxxer.



The Boxxer V2 is outstanding... the glass is very brittle and thin and you need to be very careful with it but at 28 watts with a Fisher Alien the flavour is really really good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Supreme Flavour! Yes the Boxxer has be beset with issues and it’s been a long time coming and there are issues with the glass breaking but replacement plastic will be available shortly as well as some third-party unbreakables… but all that being said it is a game changer for the Billet Box and Boro type mods. If you are into flavour, then it’s a must-have in your vaping arsenal. Here it is in my new Delro DNA75C from Friendly Flipper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Days! The Boxxer V2's and Flow V2's have finally arrived in the country! Those that are awaiting retribution packages they will be dispatched today! And there are limited quantities of Boxxer's and Flows in stock at @Sir Vape ! https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/odis-boxxer-v2


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Days! The Boxxer V2's and Flow V2's have finally arrived in the country! Those that are awaiting retribution packages they will be dispatched today! And there are limited quantities of Boxxer's and Flows in stock at @Sir Vape ! https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/odis-boxxer-v2
> View attachment 183745


Sadly, another atty for the Haves and not the Have-nots.


----------



## Chickenstrip

Does anyone sell spare glass? Based on all the previous buyers experience with it I wouldn't dare drop that kind of money on it without being able to get replacement glass. Look at the YouTube reviews, the first comments are always about broken glass.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chickenstrip said:


> Does anyone sell spare glass? Based on all the previous buyers experience with it I wouldn't dare drop that kind of money on it without being able to get replacement glass. Look at the YouTube reviews, the first comments are always about broken glass.



There are two or three vendors selling unbreakable plastic replacements including Odis shortly. I have been using mine for a couple of weeks and three clean and rebuilds and my glass is still fine. But yes it is an issue.


----------



## Genosmate

Jeez,over a year waiting for this thing because the first one was s***e.Glass is cracked before I even touch the thing.Fist time round they leaked juice everywhere this time round they send them out knowing the glass is crap!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Marechal

Got mine Yesterday, build,wick...fill, close glass very carefully, all good,...........30 min later check juice level and glass is cracked without even touching it.


----------



## morras

Got mine but haven't opened it yet......after these posts i am almost to scared to open it now.......


----------



## Chickenstrip

What's the flavour comparison Vs the v1?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chickenstrip said:


> What's the flavour comparison Vs the v1?



Very similar but the V2 is better and doesn't leak.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

morras said:


> Got mine but haven't opened it yet......after these posts i am almost to scared to open it now.......


Please let us know what happens!


----------



## Marechal

After the spare glass also self destructed I had to make a plan other than using the Boxxer as a very expensive paperweight.
Old cd cover, stanley knife and fine sandpaper,.............prefect fit,....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Genosmate

Marechal said:


> Got mine Yesterday, build,wick...fill, close glass very carefully, all good,...........30 min later check juice level and glass is cracked without even touching it.



Jeez......Coiled it wicked it filled it with juice.Pushed the top cap on and the spare glass cracked as well.So I now have two boxxers which I cant use! Not happy!


----------



## SAVapeGear




----------



## Chickenstrip

Marechal said:


> After the spare glass also self destructed I had to make a plan other than using the Boxxer as a very expensive paperweight.
> Old cd cover, stanley knife and fine sandpaper,.............prefect fit,....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184167
> View attachment 184168
> View attachment 184169



You might have a workable business here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Marechal said:


> After the spare glass also self destructed I had to make a plan other than using the Boxxer as a very expensive paperweight.
> Old cd cover, stanley knife and fine sandpaper,.............prefect fit,....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184167
> View attachment 184168
> View attachment 184169



Brilliant idea,thanks.
Just made one myself,made it so it snaps in not slides.
Now the BB thats been laying in the cupboard for a year is stuck on 40w,and I can't work out how to change it


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boxxer V2 wicking number 5!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I need a Gold Boxxer to be totally matchy-matchy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I need a Gold Boxxer to be totally matchy-matchy!
> View attachment 194480
> View attachment 194481


I just need a boxxer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> I just need a boxxer



@Sir Vape have stock!


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sir Vape have stock!


My bank account doesn’t have stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three days of Boxxer with 9 refills and almost no condensation! Awesome airflow and flavour! Ni80 2.5mm Alien at 0.4Ω fired at 28 watts! Winner!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

@Rob Fisher - (and other owners) still happy? 
I picked one up on sale at the Sirs, hadn't seen this thread and was blissfully ignorant about the glass issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> @Rob Fisher - (and other owners) still happy?
> I picked one up on sale at the Sirs, hadn't seen this thread and was blissfully ignorant about the glass issue



Yes @method1, I love both... my glass is still holding fine... but I have a spare plastic glass in case. The Boxxer V2 is an awesome RTA for the BB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

method1 said:


> @Rob Fisher - (and other owners) still happy?
> I picked one up on sale at the Sirs, hadn't seen this thread and was blissfully ignorant about the glass issue


And what’s the verdict @method1?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Paul33 said:


> And what’s the verdict @method1?



So far so good! I put in a HUGE framed stapled alien just because I could.. works great but eats the battery 
Glass still intact too. Definitely a massive upgrade to the BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------

